# Finding flint



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Recently, I have been doing a lot of reading about flint knapping. I was wondering if anyone here knows of areas in the lower peninsula that I might find some flint. I'm not asking for anyone's hot spot or exact location. Just a general area. I live in Ogemaw county and am hoping to find somewhere that isn't too far away.
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I know that this is not much help for Mid Michigan flint (chert). I have never found anything that I would classify as chert (flint) in the area. I have picked some up near Northport along Lake Michigan (I believe it is norwood chert) and some that I found in the limestone near Tawas that was almost hard enough to call chert, but borderline. Otherwise, I have not been successful but have not searched every corner of the state. 
I am not guaranteeing it, but a guy once told me that he had picked up large tab of chert in the Flint River near Flint. In my limited searching, I have never found reference to chert in that area, but I also have not found out why it is named the _*Flint*_ river either. Seems way to coincidental to me to not have a relationship.When I lived in NW Arkansas, chert was everywhere!


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

i found chert in a farm field by perry i didnt no what it was i stoped to look at it and my son picked it up and threw it in his pack and told me what it was


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

If you have time (& gas!) it would be worth your while to make a trip to a quarry about 9 miles east of Trout Lake where excellent & abundant samples of chert and flint can be obtained. I have also found chert & flint in those old quarries at Manistique & along the northern shore of Lake Michigan. Good luck, and buy some liquid bandage! Sorry, I know you were looking for some LP areas!


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I grew up in the thumb, in the Caro area. We use to find flint (hand size chunks) and chert all over. A local historian use to tell the tale that long ago natives would come into that area to harvest flint. Check with some of the gravel pits and see if they will let you wander the rock piles.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

True hard flint is hard to find here.Most of the arrow heads and tools I've found have been chert.There are web sites where you can buy good quality flint for knapping...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

While its always good practice to carry multiple sharp, modern knives on your hunting, fishing, and camping trips, its also nice to have a backup plan, or two, or three.
Read more here:
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/survivalist/survival-skills-how-make-knives-rocks?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Lisa, Check out some Youtube videos. Some say pop bottle bottoms are good to use too. I've been wanting to do some too. Ohio Flint on eBay supplies pieces of beautifully flint in many mixes of colors. And it's really inexpensive.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

On Charity Island it is everywhere you look.
So I would imagine you could find some on the shores of Lake Huron between Au Gres and Tawas off US 23.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Airoh said:


> On Charity Island it is everywhere you look.
> So I would imagine you could find some on the shores of Lake Huron between Au Gres and Tawas off US 23.


I picked some up around the Browns Landing area this spring.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> If you have time (& gas!) it would be worth your while to make a trip to a quarry about 9 miles east of Trout Lake where excellent & abundant samples of chert and flint can be obtained. I have also found chert & flint in those old quarries at Manistique & along the northern shore of Lake Michigan. Good luck, and buy some liquid bandage! Sorry, I know you were looking for some LP areas!


Sorry it took so long to reply. I have been without a computer for far too long!! Lol! 
I was doing some reading on the area you were talking about and hopefully will be taking a trip up there this summer. 
Is the quarry accessible to the public?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The quarry was accessible to me that time, but not sure if it's always generally accessible to all of the general public. I'm sure that you would be allowed-in.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have traveled a few times to the Flint Ridge area of Ohio with my dad to collect stone for his on again off again knapping hobby, it really is worth the trip if you are wanting to get some really quality rock.... one place there was $5 to get in and dig yourself, I think it was like 50 cents a pound for the rock you carried out... they have a Flint Ridge Knap-In down there every year too and that was pretty neat to experience. Plus the sight seeing alone is pretty great too.

There is supposedly a chert deposit in Stoney Creek near Monroe, I always figure that one day I will have to make a canoe trip and see what I can find for him there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

A Michigan history book I have mentions that the Native Americans in Michigan mined chert in Norwood.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

itchn2fish said:


> I am not guaranteeing it, but a guy once told me that he had picked up large tab of chert in the Flint River near Flint. In my limited searching, I have never found reference to chert in that area, but I also have not found out why it is named the _*Flint*_ river either. Seems way to coincidental to me to not have a relationship.When I lived in NW Arkansas, chert was everywhere!


The city of Flint was named from the Native Americans pewonigowink or "River of Stone" or in some translations River of Flint. however there is no actual Flint in the river. it is referring to the stony banks (that are hard to find now). "Flint" the stone is hard to find in the river and in Michigan for that mater. The Geologic makeup of Michigan is not properly suited for it but as pointed out you can find Chert, Bayport Chert to be exact. it is suitable for knapping and fire striking but it is generally poor quality. but it can be found generally in the Mississippian aged rocks intermixed with bayport Limestone on the map it would be the two different blueish green rings.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool updates, info & link. Thanks!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for all of the replies!
Been doing a lot of rock hunting since I first posted about flint. I've found some beautiful pieces of chert!


----------

